# Camping in Myrtle Beach SC



## George and Marg (Feb 20, 2004)

Help! While I have enjoyed golfing in Myrtle, I have yet to camp there; and at this stage, I am also kind of late for a good August 1st booking. My wife insists staying near the beach and was wondering if anyone has comments on where to stay or where not too. A view of some sites indicate not enough space to even open your slide or awning. Also, if anyone has recommendations to alternate ocean locations south of and including Virgina, I would greatly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I assume the two big campground's at Myrtle are the one's you speak of not having much space. I have heard that about both of them. There is a state park just south of Myrtle Beach called Huntington Beach State Park that I have heard is nice. Never been there however so I cannot recommend it.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

HI!
We are going to Myrtle Beach on Aug. 9,...we just made reservations last week. We will be staying at Lakewood Camping Resort....we have only heard good things about it from people we know......right on beach.....Big place.

Their web site is: www.lakewoodcampingresort.com

Hope that helps!

David sunny


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we stayed at pirateland last june.
large beach sites. almost too far from utilities.
very nice lazy river and pool area.
beach was ok. im not one for any other beach than the gulf of mexico.
but it was good.

lots to do around town.
its also next to the state park. i forgot the name. but site in sp were only 
around $20.00 a night.









p -land was $50.00..









lamar.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

GEOGE AND MARQ
WE HAVE BEEN TO HUNTING ISLAND STATE PARK. I RECOMMEND HIGHLY--IT IS OUR FAVORITE PLACE TO GO TO GET TO THE BEACH.BE SURE TO ARRIVE EARLY MAIN GATE OPENS AT 6:00A. M. AND CHECK IN TIME STARTS AT 8:00. kEEP IN MIND THAT THIS IS A POPULAR SPOT AND FILLS QUICKLY. HOWEVER THEY HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM FOR THE BIG RIGS AS WELL AS THOSE WHO HAVE ONLY A TENT. NICE PLACE LOTS OF BEACH ,A LIGHTHOUSE --TEMPORARILY CLOSED FOR RENOVATIONS, AND A FISHING PIER. IF YOU OR ANYONE ELSE NEEDS ADDITIONAL INFO JUST HOLLER HAPPY OUTBACKING MIKE


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

Ocean Lakes Campground by far is the best on the coast line. Huge sites, lots of things for family to do and the ocean is good. I have stayed at Lakewood (is nice but they are packed in there). Have also stayed and pirateland. It was fun, and they are packed in there. Our family prefers Ocean Lakes. We are only about 3 hrs. from the east coast and we go to the beach several times a yr. Even in the winter time and we always try our best to go to Ocean Lakes. Good luck getting reservations! It's tough. That place books up year round. If you call every day you'll get a site.

Steve, Rena and kids
2004 26rs


----------



## George and Marg (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your feedback. It is greatly appreciated. I will share your comments with my friends and make a decision today. It nice to know that I have some good choices in the area. As long as there is sunshine to go with the great golf course and lots of MGD, this Canadian will do just fine.


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

My family's favorite campground is at Huntington Beach State Park. We spent the better part of a week there last summer. It's only a few miles south of Myrtle Beach, but it might as well be in another country. It's quiet, clean, the sites are large, and there are lots of ranger-led activites to do (Beach walks, ocean kayaking, nature walks etc...). It was a private estate owned by a wealthy family in the 1930's that is now leased to the state. It covers approximately 5 miles of beach, from the ocean to the highway. There is even an old "moorish castle" built overlooking the beach in the 30's, now mostly a shell due to some fierce tropical storms. It's a beautiful park. Though it'll make for a long trip from Massachusetts, we plan to make a return visit one of these years. I'd highly recommend it. Either make reservations in advance, or get there early in the AM to get a first-come, first served spot.


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

We stayed at Huntington Island State Park last month and loved it. It can be confusing though because there is a Huntington Beach State Park (near Myrtle Beach) and a Huntington Island State Park (near Hilton Head). I agree with the earlier post that said to get there early though. We had reservations or we wouldn't have gone but I was amazed at the people lined up nice and early to get a spot.

Julie


----------

